
Emergent Neural Network Simulation System - robg
http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent/index.php/Main_Page
======
whacked_new
Hey robg, are you familiar with the general landscape of cognitive
modeling/simulation implementations?

Although Emergent claims to help creating models of cognitive processes, it
still seems like one of the "low-level" NN libraries (evidently, it is listed
alongside FANN and Matlab NNT). I have very superficial exposure to this
stuff, but they seem quite a bit removed from creating complex simulations,
unless you already have a detailed, theoretical model of particular cognitive
processes, which would probably also be isolated models.

On the other hand there's ACT-R and SOAR, which seem to fit the description
better. Or am I mistaken?

By the way, for those interested, ACT-R is aimed at providing a comprehensive
whole-brain simulator, and runs on common lisp-based NN.

~~~
robg
You're right on track (though I've barely done anything in this area). The
common complaint against ACT-R _was_ that it could never be reducible to a
biological level. Since it started to introduce those NN components it's much
further along in the last few years.

That said, I think there's a way to come at multiple higher-level functions in
one complex NN model if you respected anatomical localization of function (and
perhaps quasi-modularity). Randy O'Reilly
(<http://psych.colorado.edu/~oreilly/>), part of the lead group that put this
package together, has done some great work along these lines.

------
chadgeidel
I clicked the link hoping to see "emergent behavior" from a NN. Instead, the
thing is called "Emergent." _cries_

------
wastedbrains
Nice I enjoyed doing some AI at CU,good to see there is still some interesting
AI work being done there. I worked a lot on text categorization with SVMs and
LSA/i while there. I did some NN stuff, but I always wished I got to do more
of it.

------
Silentio
I hope it doesn't attain AI, bootstrap itself onto the internet and take over
the world.

